# برنامج AutoCad Civil 3D 2008 مع الكراك



## meee (12 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

برنامج غني عن التعريف بحلته الجديدة
AutoCad Civil 3D 2008
هذه وصلة موقع الشركة
http://www.autodesk.com/civil3d

حجم البرنامج تقريباً 2G 
روابط التحميل من الرابيدشير 
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804302/GRACD8.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804202/GRACD8.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804244/GRACD8.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804210/GRACD8.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804311/GRACD8.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804278/GRACD8.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804337/GRACD8.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804195/GRACD8.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804252/GRACD8.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804167/GRACD8.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804315/GRACD8.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804223/GRACD8.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804344/GRACD8.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804300/GRACD8.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804245/GRACD8.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804354/GRACD8.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804306/GRACD8.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804330/GRACD8.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804364/GRACD8.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804637/GRACD8.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804640/GRACD8.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804620/GRACD8.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804674/GRACD8.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804621/GRACD8.part24.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804600/GRACD8.part25.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804611/GRACD8.part26.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804618/GRACD8.part27.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804676/GRACD8.part28.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57804679/GRACD8.part29.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57806265/GRACD8.part30.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57806262/GRACD8.part31.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57806253/GRACD8.part32.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57806249/GRACD8.part33.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57806250/GRACD8.part34.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57806350/GRACD8.part35.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57806365/GRACD8.part36.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57806266/GRACD8.part37.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57806428/GRACD8.part38.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57806254/GRACD8.part39.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57806345/GRACD8.part40.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57806343/GRACD8.part41.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57806333/GRACD8.part42.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/57805864/GRACD8.part43.rar

الكراك
http://rapidshare.com/files/57771098/GRCC3D08.rar

أبدأ التحميل الآن قبل أختفاء الروابط من الرابيدشير
سأقوم برفع ملفات تورنت قريبا لنفس البرنامج 

طريقة التثبيت
أستعمل أحد الارقام التسلسلية التالية

111-20111111
او
400-01234567

أختار
enter activation code
شغل مولد المفاتيح من الكراكkeygen
الصق
request code
الى
keygen
الآن خذ الرقم الجديد المتولد من keygen
والصقه الى
activation code
فعل البرنامج 
good luck


----------



## ممدوح انور (12 أكتوبر 2007)

ممكن توضح ايه الفرق بين هذا الاتوكاد والاتوكاد العادى وماهى استخدامته ؟
بصراحة ده اكبر برنامج شوفته 2 جيجا وده حتى اكبر من 3d max


----------



## meee (13 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ ممدوح
البرنامج جديد و مختص في الهندسة المدنية
يمكنك الذهاب الى 
http://www.autodesk.com/civil3d
للأطلاع على بعض تفاصيل البرنامج وسعره
كل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## احمد عبدالكريم حسن (23 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا للباشمهندس مي ومازال التحميل مستمر وسيتم التجربة وإبداء الرأي إن شاء الله . وشكرا مرة اخرى على المجهود .


----------



## المهندس عمران (23 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً جزيلااً وأن كنت لم استفد من الملفات جميعها لانه غير مسموح لنا التنزيل في الشركة , فهل تستطيع ارفاق هذه الملفات كوسيط ثالث أو كملفات مضغوطة لكن موجودة مباشرة على هذه الصفحة أنا ابحث منذ فترة عن هذا البرنامج الرائع وحالياً استخدم برنامج land development desktop لكن كما تعلم هذا البرنامج اقوى واسهل واسرع ايضاً فأرجو ان تتكرم وتعيد ارفاق الملفات مباشرة كما طلبت منك إن استطعت وإن لم تستطع فجزاك الله خيراً على ما بذلته من جهد


----------



## meee (23 أكتوبر 2007)

الأخ المهندس عمران
بصراحة لم أفهم النقطة التالية
(غير مسموح لنا التنزيل في الشركة)!!!!!!!!!
وكما تعلم التحميل المباشر من نفس الصفحة أي ( أرفاق الملفات ) أمر شبة مستحيل فالملتقى يسمح بتحميل 2 ميكا لكل فايل مرفق أي 2000 ميكا تعني 1000 فايل مرفق!!!!
صحيح أن موقع الرابيدشير ممل لــــكـــــن ؟؟؟!!!!!
الملف المرفق يحتوي على ترونتس (تورنت)
الاول: كراك (مولد مفاتيح)
الثاني: نسخة من البرنامج مع الكراك 1.8 كيكا
الثالث: نسخة من البرنامج مع الكراك 2.8 كيكا
أي استفسار عن التورنت أنا جاهز:79:


----------



## meee (23 أكتوبر 2007)

احمد عبدالكريم حسن قال:


> شكرا للباشمهندس مي ومازال التحميل مستمر وسيتم التجربة وإبداء الرأي إن شاء الله . وشكرا مرة اخرى على المجهود .



Thanks for your reply mate


----------



## المهندس عمران (24 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً للمهندس meee على التجاوب السريع , الصراحة اني لا اعرف التورنت لكن ساحاول الاستفسار :84:


----------



## احمد تهامي (25 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي العزيز meee اسف للازعاج و لكن هل يمكنك ان تشرح لي كيفيه التحميل و شكرا


----------



## meee (25 أكتوبر 2007)

احمد تهامي قال:


> اخي العزيز meee اسف للازعاج و لكن هل يمكنك ان تشرح لي كيفيه التحميل و شكرا



هنالك طريقتان لتحميل البرنامج ...........

أولا َ:
طريقة التحميل من الرابيد شير
أضغط علة رابط الرابيد شير..........ستظهر لك صفحة جديدة لموقع الرابيدشير ,أنزل أسفل الصفحة ستجد فيها أختيارين (لطريقة التحميل) أختر FREE .........ستظهر لك صفحة أخرى فيها مؤقت زمني كالتالي.
Download ticket reserved. In 1.5 minutes your download will be ready.
Avoid the need for download tickets by using a PREMIUM account. Instant access

أي بطاقة التحميل تستلم في غضون دقيقة ونصف ...........
بعد أنقصاء دقيقة ونصف ستظهر لك أربع حروف وأرقام باللغة الأنكليزية (بطاقة التحميل) أكتب هذه الحروف والأرقام في المستطيل أسفلها وأضغط Download ......... 
بصراحة تحميل البرنامج قد يأخذ بعض الوقت, أذ يجب تحميل جميع الروابط أولا ثم فك ضغط الملفات .....

ثانيا َ:
عن طريق التورنت .....Torrent
في هذه الطريقة تحتاج الى برنامج لتحميل التورنت مثلا برنامج uTorrent 
http://www.utorrent.com/download.php
تستطيع تحميل برنامج تحميل ملفات تورنت من الرابط أعلاه...........
توجد في أحدى المشاركات السابقة مرفقات تحتوي على ملفات تورنت , بعد تحميل المرفقات من المشاركة وفك الضغط ستحصل على ثلاث ملفات تورنت , أثنان عبارة عن البرنامج أختر واحد منهم وأبدأ التحميل, والثالث عبارة عن الكراك............

المحصلة النهائية هي قرص DVD على شكل iso أستعمل أحد برامج السواقات الوهمية لتثبيت البرنامج... أو... أنسخ محتوى iso عن طريق برنامج نسخ DVDs كبرنامج Nero أو أي برنامج نسخ يدعم صيغ iso ........ 


الحجم الفعلي بعد فك الضغط هو 4Gا

تحـــــيــاتي...........


----------



## مهندسة العراق (25 أكتوبر 2007)

جاري التحميل شكرااااااااا


----------



## م_زين (25 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً ياباش مهندس
وما هو حجم برنامج civil 3d هل هو فعلاً 14 g ولا انا غلطان
وما الاختلاف عن برنامج الـ land ارجو توضيح ذلك 
وهل يوجد تعليم للبرنامج او اي شئ للتعرف عليه 
وشكراً
اخوك 
م_زين


----------



## meee (27 أكتوبر 2007)

م_زين قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً ياباش مهندس
> وما هو حجم برنامج civil 3d هل هو فعلاً 14 g ولا انا غلطان
> وما الاختلاف عن برنامج الـ land ارجو توضيح ذلك
> وهل يوجد تعليم للبرنامج او اي شئ للتعرف عليه
> ...



عفوا حجم أسطوانة الدي في دي 4 وليس 14 ,(سقط سهوا عند الطباعة )
أما بالنسبة عن الأختلاف فالملف المرفق يعطي بعض المعلومات عن الفرق بين البرنامجين .... 

أما بالنسبة للبرنامج هو نسخة محدثة للبرامج السابقة , أي أوتوكاد مع أضافات جديدة فقط , ويستطيع مستخدم الأوتوكاد أن يتعامل مع البرنامج بسهولة بعد تجربة الأدوات الجديدة (اي تستطيع أن تتعامل مع البرنامج كأوتوكاد عادي و كأوتوكاد Civil 3D) حيث توجد أيقونتين مختلفتين لتشغيل البرنامج , ........ بصراحة البرنامج يحتوي على أدوات مساعدة كثيرة وشرح من داخل البرنامج........
ـــــــ تحياتي ــــــــــ


----------



## meee (27 أكتوبر 2007)

هذه راوبط أخرى للتحميل....
بصراحة هذه الروابط لم أقم بتجربتها حتى الآن (جربت قسم منها وهي موجودة في الموقع , أما بالنسبة لروابط الرابيدشير فتوجد عندي نسخة لكل رابط , أي في حال حذف رابط منهم سأقوم برفعه مرة أخرى)... الروابط موجودة في أحد المواقع الأجنبية .... أعتقد الأخ المهندس عمران قد يكون مهتم بهذا الموضوع ...... فهذه الروابط ليست على موقع الرابيشير 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/5f3e3d/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/da7c84/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b1cfc4/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/1d95e2/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/18bd11/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/d67415/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/86063e/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/63770d/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/6bd0b7/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/02ef56/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/fe5ce6/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/f183db/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/55ae02/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/05742c/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ee051d/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/d1e760/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/36738e/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/aa1c41/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/0956cf/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/0fb9c1/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/c394b9/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ca74fc/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/e0d09e/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/91a455/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/f01441/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/817883/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/144edd/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/e59237/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/7b0d46/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/552ade/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/f79ae9/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/77c942/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/5590ae/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/7ddbd4/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/65951f/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/cbb03f/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a9824f/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/4acf61/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/71137e/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/681d49/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/25b0fd/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/0decf4/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/6757a0/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/e75b04/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/412cf0/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/83bd33/
2.2 GB

الكراك + شرح طريقة تركيب الكراك بالصور مع المرفقات ........


----------



## engfarhat (27 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيراً على المجهود الرائع 
هل من الممكن شرح بالعربي لهذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## الحميدي76 (28 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووور على الموضوع والبرنامج الجيد


----------



## ابو مصطفى العبيدي (4 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## نورالبغداديه (5 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيراً على المجهود الرائع 
هل من الممكن شرح بالعربي لهذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## meee (5 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على الردود الجميلة...........

أما بالنسبة عن شرح البرنامج باللغة العربية ...... البرنامج نوعا ما يعتبر جديد وأيجاد شرح باللغة العربية لهذا البرنامج ولد عندي صداع ( طلع روحي من خشمي:57: ) .. لكن البرنامج يبقى أوتوكاد أي ان مستخدم الأوتوكاد العادي يستطيع أستخدام البرنامج بكل سهولة , فقط توجد أضافات في البرنامج الجديد لتسهيل بعض العمليات الشائعة , ومنها أمكانية أدراج ملفات أكسل ضمن المشروع المعمول عليه في الأوتوكاد........

هذا الرابط من الشركة المصنعة لأوتوكاد , يحتوي عل شرح بسيط عن بعض الأدوات الجديدة في أوتوكاد 2008 ,لكن باللغة الأنكليزية ......... 

http://www.adskhost.com/2007/04/1040/

ـــــــ تحياتي ـــــــــ


----------



## فاروقي (12 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي العزيز meee
أشكر لك حهدك الكبير
لقد تم إنزال جميع الملفات وتثبيت البرنامج وتشغيله لكن لم يتم تفعيله لأن الملف المرفق للكيجن لا يعمل وهو
http://www.filefactory.com/file/83bd33/
أرجوا إستبداله بآخر صالح والإخبار بذلك

ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## meee (12 نوفمبر 2007)

فاروقي قال:


> أخي العزيز meee
> أشكر لك حهدك الكبير
> لقد تم إنزال جميع الملفات وتثبيت البرنامج وتشغيله لكن لم يتم تفعيله لأن الملف المرفق للكيجن لا يعمل وهو
> http://www.filefactory.com/file/83bd33/
> ...



السلام عليكم............

شكرا ً على الــتــنــبـــيــه صديقي العزيز ........ الملف المرفق يحتوي على مولد مفاتيح (شغال 100%) و صورتان لتوضيح طريقة تشغيل مولد المفاتيح ........

لــــــكن , بعد فك ضغط مولد المفاتيح يجب مراعاة ما يلي :

1 . تشغيل برنامج الأوتوكاد .......
2 . مولد المفاتيح لا يعمل في بيئة ويندوز اكس بي أو فيستا ..... يجب تغيير توافقية عمل مولد المفاتيح لبيئة ويندوز 2000 ........

كلك يمين على مولد المفاتيح ......

Properties>>>>Compatibility>>>>>>Run this program in compatibility mode for

ثم غير التوافقية الى بيئة ويندوز 2000 .....Ok

توجد في المرفقات صور توضيحية للعملية أعلاه .......

الرجاء أبلاغي في حال عدم عمل مولد المفاتيح ....... وايـــضا ً في حال عمل مولد المفاتــيح ........ 

ملاحظة: توجد في أحدى المشاركات السابقة طريقة تفعيل البرنامج ( بعد تشغيل مولد المفاتيح طبعا ً )

ــــــــــــــــــــــ تحياتي ـــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## فاروقي (13 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي العزيز meee
لقد تم تفعيل البرنامج الآن. أشكرك من عميق قلبي على توجيهك التفصيلي والأكثر من رائع والذي آتى ثمرته فورا. 
شكرا جزيلا لك على إهتمامك الواضح وردك السريع... وإلى الأمام.


----------



## meee (13 نوفمبر 2007)

فاروقي قال:


> أخي العزيز meee
> لقد تم تفعيل البرنامج الآن. أشكرك من عميق قلبي على توجيهك التفصيلي والأكثر من رائع والذي آتى ثمرته فورا.
> شكرا جزيلا لك على إهتمامك الواضح وردك السريع... وإلى الأمام.



 شكـــرا ً على ردك الجميل ........ و تدلل


----------



## meee (3 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم .......

آمل أن الأعضاء الباقيين لم يواجهوا مشكلة مع تثبيت البرنامج :87: ..

ـــــ تحياتي ــــــ


----------



## asomar85 (3 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## asomar85 (3 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## meee (18 ديسمبر 2007)

asomar85 قال:


> شكراااااااااااااا



السلام عليكم ...

لا شكر على واجب 

ــــــــ تحياتي ــــــــ


----------



## engms.2006 (19 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

طيب يا جماعة التحميل من الرابيد شير بعد اول مرة تحميل تحتاج لفترة انتظار اطول حتي استطيع استخدام الموقع في التحميل منه مره اخري مفيش حد يقدر يرفع البرنامج علي رابط واحد مباشر واكيد في مواقع بتعطي فرصه لتحميل الملف بالمساحة الموجودة انا عارف انها مساحة كبيره بس اكيد في موقع بيعطي مساحات كبيره ولكم جزيل الشكر

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## meee (20 ديسمبر 2007)

engms.2006 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> طيب يا جماعة التحميل من الرابيد شير بعد اول مرة تحميل تحتاج لفترة انتظار اطول حتي استطيع استخدام الموقع في التحميل منه مره اخري مفيش حد يقدر يرفع البرنامج علي رابط واحد مباشر واكيد في مواقع بتعطي فرصه لتحميل الملف بالمساحة الموجودة انا عارف انها مساحة كبيره بس اكيد في موقع بيعطي مساحات كبيره ولكم جزيل الشكر
> 
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



السلام عليكم

بصراحة يا صديقي لا يوجد موقع يعطي مساحة 2 Giga , لــكن توجد طريقة ثانية للتحميل المباشر وهي التورنت .... توجد في أحدى المشاركات السابقة 2 ملف تورنت في المرفقات .. أختر واحد منهم وأبدأ التحميل المباشر .....

ــــــــ تحياتي ـــــــــــ​


----------



## muhandes2007 (24 ديسمبر 2007)

أنا وجدت طريقة حتى لا أنتظر بعد تحميل كل ملف و هى :

إعمل ريستارت للمودم ( شيل سلك التليفون ، اللمبة بتاعت ال status حتطفى ، حطه تانى حتنور ) و بكده حيتغير ال IP بتاعك و تقدر تكمل داونلود من غير ما تستنى :7: ​


----------



## meee (24 ديسمبر 2007)

muhandes2007 قال:


> أنا وجدت طريقة حتى لا أنتظر بعد تحميل كل ملف و هى :
> 
> إعمل ريستارت للمودم ( شيل سلك التليفون ، اللمبة بتاعت ال status حتطفى ، حطه تانى حتنور ) و بكده حيتغير ال IP بتاعك و تقدر تكمل داونلود من غير ما تستنى :7: ​



السلام عليكم ...

شكرا ً على هذه المعلومة القيمة ... فموقع الرابيدشير يسجل رقم الآي بي في كل مرة يتم التحميل ... لكن المشكلة الحقيقية تواجه مستخدمي آي بي ثابت أو مشترك ... ففي هذه الحالة الآي بي لا يتغير قي حال أعادة تشغيل المودم فالآي بي يبقى نفس الآي بي .

ــــــــــ تحياتي ــــــــ


----------



## c.murad (25 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخي يا باشا...جاري التحميل الان من التورنت


----------



## محمد الجرادي (25 ديسمبر 2007)

من فضلكم أريد الكراكversion francaise crack pour autocad 2008 map 3d


----------



## meee (26 ديسمبر 2007)

محمد الجرادي قال:


> من فضلكم أريد الكراكversion francaise crack pour autocad 2008 map 3d



السلام عليكم

حاول مع الكراك الموجود في المرفقات أدناه ( بصراحة فأنا لم أجربه , لكني على أمل بأن يكون شغال 100%)... وأذا واجهتك مشكلة أقرأ المشاركات السابقة ففيها طريقة تشغيل الكراك ... أما بالنسبة لكون النسخة فرنسية فهذا لا يعني أنك بحاجة الى كراك فرنسي  فالشركة المصنعة للبرنامج هي شركة أمريكية ... لا تنسى تشغيل البرنامج في البداية ثم تشغيل الكراك ... الرجاء أفادتنا في حال نجاحك في تفعيل البرنامج ..

ـــــــــ تحياتي ــــــــ​


----------



## محمد الجرادي (26 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا أخي الكريم على النصيحة أولا لأني والله نسيت أن أكتب باللغة العربية باعتباها اللغة الأم ، لغة القرآن الكريم وأحييك من كل أعماق قلبي على الغيرة عليها، ثانيا أخبرك ياأخي أن هذا الكراك اللي أعطيتني ديال أوتكاد 2008 وليس أوتكاد 2008map


----------



## meee (26 ديسمبر 2007)

محمد الجرادي قال:


> شكرا أخي الكريم على النصيحة أولا لأني والله نسيت أن أكتب باللغة العربية باعتباها اللغة الأم ، لغة القرآن الكريم وأحييك من كل أعماق قلبي على الغيرة عليها، ثانيا أخبرك ياأخي أن هذا الكراك اللي أعطيتني ديال أوتكاد 2008 وليس أوتكاد 2008map



السلام عليكم ...

هل حاولت مع الكراك ؟؟!! سأحاول أجد كراك آخر ... فقد وجدت الكراك أعلاه في موقع يحتوي على موضوع تحت عنوان AtouCad map 2008 ــــ :87: ... 

ـــــ تحاياي ــــــــ


----------



## meee (4 يناير 2008)

محمد الجرادي قال:


> شكرا أخي الكريم على النصيحة أولا لأني والله نسيت أن أكتب باللغة العربية باعتباها اللغة الأم ، لغة القرآن الكريم وأحييك من كل أعماق قلبي على الغيرة عليها، ثانيا أخبرك ياأخي أن هذا الكراك اللي أعطيتني ديال أوتكاد 2008 وليس أوتكاد 2008map



السلام عليكم ......

هل تمت معالجة المشكلة ؟؟؟!!!

ــــــــــ تحياتي ــــــــ


----------



## سبع الليل (4 يناير 2008)

Mastering AutoCAD Civil 3D 2008
By Dana Probert E.I.T., James Wedding P.E.

* Publisher: Sybex
* Number Of Pages: 806
* Publication Date: 2007-10-15
* ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0470167408
* ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780470167403
* Binding: Paperback​


Book Description:

Understand concepts, create perfect designs, and manage every stage of a project with this thorough guide to Autodesk's powerful civil engineering software. Authored by experts with close ties to Autodesk and the Civil 3D community, it features an in-depth, tutorial-based approach grounded in real-world examples so that you get the very most out of Civil 3D. This practical guide focuses squarely on how to use the software in a production environment and provides insights, insider tips, and advanced techniques you won't find anywhere else.
​


15 Mb PDF 

http://rapidshare.com/files/75837013/0470167408.rar


http://mihd.net/eos3db​


----------



## meee (5 يناير 2008)

سبع الليل قال:


> Mastering AutoCAD Civil 3D 2008
> By Dana Probert E.I.T., James Wedding P.E.
> 
> * Publisher: Sybex
> ...



السلام عليكم ....

شكرا ً على الكتاب :28: 

ـــــــــ تحياتي ــــــــ


----------



## مصعب آغا (13 يناير 2008)

يعطيك العافية اخي الكريم على جهودك

و لكن مولد المفاتيح لم يعمل للاسف

و قد اتبعت خطوات التفعيل حسب الارشادات و لكن لما اضعه مع توافقية ويندوز 2000 لا يظهر اي شيء مطلقا ....

ارجو المساعدة في ذلك مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## meee (13 يناير 2008)

مصعب آغا قال:


> يعطيك العافية اخي الكريم على جهودك
> 
> و لكن مولد المفاتيح لم يعمل للاسف
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ...

هل تعني ... بعد تغيير توافقية الكراك لبيئة ويندوز 2000 وضغط OK او موافق .. ثم تشغيل الأوتوكاد .. ثم تشغيل الكراك ( دبل كليك)  .. الكراك لا يعمل..أرجو التوضيح صديقي العزيز لتحديد المشكلة وحلها  

ــــــــــ تحياتي ـــــــــ


----------



## مصعب آغا (14 يناير 2008)

كل الشكر و الثناء لتواصلك و اجتهادك الغير معقول ....:15: 

ساقول لك بالضبط ما فعلته .. فبعد ان قمت بتنصيب البرنامج حتى النهاية قمت بتشغيله 

و من ثم ذهبت لتنفيذ الخطوة الخاصة و هي تحويل التوافقية الى ويندوز 2000 ثم تشغيله

و لكن للاسف لم يعمل مطلقا اي لم يظهر شيء فهل هناك خطا مني علما انني قمت بتشغيل الكراك بعد تشغيل البرنامج و ليس قبله فهل ذلك يؤثر ؟؟؟ ان كان هناك خطا فما الحل ؟؟

ارجوك المساعدة و لك الدعاء بالتوفيق و النجاح

بكل ود ... مصعب


----------



## مصعب آغا (14 يناير 2008)

اخي الكريم :

حبيت ابشرك اني نجحت بتفعيل البرنامج مع امتناني الكبير لك

اصدق الاماني و الدعوات بالتوفيق و النجاح

بكل ود ... مصعب


----------



## اكرم تويج (14 يناير 2008)

thanks for your activities


----------



## meee (14 يناير 2008)

*بشارة خير*



مصعب آغا قال:


> اخي الكريم :
> 
> حبيت ابشرك اني نجحت بتفعيل البرنامج مع امتناني الكبير لك
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ...

آسف على عدم الرد على المشاركة السابقة ... ففارق التوقيت عندي 10 ساعات عن كرينتش  يعني لما يكون عندكم نهار يكون عندنا منتصف الليل ... وأيضا ً بريد المنتدى يتأخر بعض الأحيان .. أما بالنسبة للكراك فأنا قد جربته وصور شرح طريقة التركيب هي من سطح مكتبي البسيط  ... يعني ليست أجتهادا ً أو نقلا ً... فبعد تثبيتي للبرنامج واجهتني مشكلة الكراك ... حيث حاولت تشغيله بعدة طرق, وفي النهاية تذكرت تغيير بيئة عمل الوندوز .. فهي مشكلة ليست شائعة جدا ً, لكن الكراكات المصنوعة ببرامج قديمة تحتاج الى بيئة ويندوز قديمة لكي تعمل.

لي طلب بسيط عندك .. ممكن تعطينا سبب عدم عمل الكراك في البداية, وما هو الحل؟؟

فقد يواجه أحد الأعضاء نفس المشكلة التي واجهتها, وأعتقد بأنه سيكون أفضل من رائع عندما يكون الحل موجود مسبقا ً..

ــــــــــــــــــ تحياتي ــــــــــــــ


----------



## meee (14 يناير 2008)

اكرم تويج قال:


> thanks for your activities



السلام عليكم

أهلا ً وسهلا ً ... في ملتقى المهندسين العرب.

Mate, would you mind writing in Arabic next time?
ْ
+++

你是真的欢迎 :84: 

ـــــــــ تحياتي ـــــــــــ​


----------



## الاقرع بن حابس (20 يناير 2008)

la;,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## تامرالمصرى (21 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك ومكن ممكن التوضيح هل الذين لا يستعملون ال3d فى عملهم مهم لهم تنزيل البرنامج واللا لا


----------



## alouanez (21 يناير 2008)

مشكور جدا على ما تقوم به ايها الاخ الكريم


----------



## blue sky (21 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## blue sky (21 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## غسان المشهداني (24 يناير 2008)

*جهد كبير*

السلام عليكم و بارك الله بيكم على هذا المجهود الكبير و الله ان هذا الشي هو الذي يميزنا كمسلمين وعرب هو العطاء بدون مقابل و لكن ان شاء الله اجرك مضاعف يوم القيامة
:14: :14: :14: ​


----------



## ياسر لاشين (24 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم اشكركم جميعكم وخاصة صاحب الموضوع وانى والله احبكم بدون معرفتكم ولكنى عرفت جميل صنعكم وجزاكم الله كل خير على نفعكم....
بقالى اسبوع بعمل دونلودز وجارى التحميل دعواتكم يارب اخلص التحميل على خير
أخوكم ياسر


----------



## مهند يوسف (25 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الله


----------



## مهند يوسف (25 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الله يعطيكم


----------



## meee (26 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم

الأخ الاقرع بن حابس ... لا شكر على la ... 

الأخ تامر المصري البرنامج عبارة عن أوتوكاد 2008 عادي و أوتوكاد Civil 3D أي يحتوي على أيقونتين لتشغيل البرنامج واحد تشغل Civil 3D كأوتوكاد 2008 والأخرى لتشغيل Civil 3D طبعا ً البرنامجين يختلفان نوعا ً ما , لكن لا ضير في أقتنائهما معا ً .. فربما قــد تحتاج Civil 3D في المستقبل لتطوير مهاراتك فهو تقريبا ً مشابه لعمل برنامج land لكن مع بعض الأضافات والتطويرات .. وأكرر تستطيع تشغيل البرنامج كأوتوكاد 2008 ..

الأخ alouanez لا شكر على واجب

الأخت blue sky لا شكر على واجب ... مرتين ...​
ـــــــــــ تحاياي ـــــــــ


----------



## meee (26 يناير 2008)

غسان المشهداني قال:


> السلام عليكم و بارك الله بيكم على هذا المجهود الكبير و الله ان هذا الشي هو الذي يميزنا كمسلمين وعرب هو العطاء بدون مقابل و لكن ان شاء الله اجرك مضاعف يوم القيامة
> :14: :14: :14: ​



السلام عليكم

يا أهلا ً وسهلا ً بالمشهداني ... أسمك يذكرني بحادث سيارة حصل سنة 1987 ( والدي كان السائق :68: ) قرب جامع المشاهده على الطريق السريع .. طبعا ً الحادث كان عنيف نوعا ً ما لكن دون خسائر بالأرواح .. فقط جرحى وأصابات خطيرة جدا ً :68تأثيراتها مستمرة حتى الآن) ... تصور سيارة نوع لاندكروز محملة بعائلة تقريبا ًً 11 أو 12 شخص من مختلف الأعمار .. سنة واحدة فما فوق ... تصدم حفارة نوع بوكلن في الركيزة الساندة ( طبعا ً البوكلن كان يمشي على الجانب الأيمن من الطريق) حيث كان الوالد يسوق بسرعة تقريبا ً 90-120 كيلومتر في الساعة وأراد أن يتجاوز سيارة تسير على الجانب الأيسر من الطريق عن جهة اليمين , لكن أنتهى الأمر بمواجهة البوكلن ...هههههه... تصور ولدي لم يرى البوكلن :10: .. وأحدى آثار هذا الحادث وجود أثر لجرح بطول 10 سم تقريبا ً في رأسي .. 

شكرا ً على المرور وتقبل تحياتي​


----------



## meee (26 يناير 2008)

yasser77 قال:


> السلام عليكم اشكركم جميعكم وخاصة صاحب الموضوع وانى والله احبكم بدون معرفتكم ولكنى عرفت جميل صنعكم وجزاكم الله كل خير على نفعكم....
> بقالى اسبوع بعمل دونلودز وجارى التحميل دعواتكم يارب اخلص التحميل على خير
> أخوكم ياسر



السلام عليكم

لا شكر على واجب أخ yasser77 ... على أمل أن ينتهي التحميل على خير  ... لـــكن أطمئن أذا كنت تحمل من الراوبط الموجودة على الرابيدشير ... ففي حالة حذف أي رابط من موقع الرابيدشير سأقوم برفع الروابط المحذوفة مرة أخرى على موقع ثاني ..

ــــــــ تحياتي ـــــــــ​


----------



## meee (26 يناير 2008)

مهند يوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الله يعطيكم



وعليكم السلام ..مرتين.. ويعطيكم ويهنيكم..

ــــ تحياتي ــــــ​


----------



## م محمود يسن (27 يناير 2008)

ميرسى جدا بنشكر الاخوة جدا 
م محمود يسن

من مصر


----------



## الاقرع بن حابس (1 فبراير 2008)

حمدا لله على السلامة رغم انها متاخرة 21 سنة


----------



## الاقرع بن حابس (1 فبراير 2008)

عندي سؤال انا معنديش وندوذ 98 بس عندي xp ,vista والكيجن مش راضي يشتغل فهل من الممكن ان اسطب البرنامج عندي واشغل الكيجن على جهاز تاني واخد الكود واكتبه في البرنامج عندي ولا لاذم الاثنين يكونو على جهاز واحد ووندوز واحد


----------



## meee (1 فبراير 2008)

الاقرع بن حابس قال:


> عندي سؤال انا معنديش وندوذ 98 بس عندي xp ,vista والكيجن مش راضي يشتغل فهل من الممكن ان اسطب البرنامج عندي واشغل الكيجن على جهاز تاني واخد الكود واكتبه في البرنامج عندي ولا لاذم الاثنين يكونو على جهاز واحد ووندوز واحد



السلام عليكم

21 سنة كأنها البارحة  .. هل حاولت تغيير توافقية عمل الكراك لبيئة وندوز 2000 ؟؟ 
أما بالنسبة للكراك فأنه لا يعمل الا بعد تشغيل البرنامج في نفس الجهاز !! أي تشغيل البرنامج ثم تشغيل الكراك .

حاول صديقي العزيز تغيير توافقية عمل الكراك لبيئة وندوز 2000 .. توجد مشاركة سابقة (في نفس الموضوع) تشرح عملية تغيير توافقية عمل الكراك ( أو أي برنامج ) لبيئة وندوز مختلفة .

ولكن في الأعادة أفادة
كلك يمين على أيقونة الكراك 
Properties >>> Compatibility >>>Compatibility mode ضع علامة صح في المربع الفارغ (Run this program in compatibility mode for) ُُثم أختر البيئة الجديدة المراد تشغيل الكراك فيها ... وأخيرا ً أضغط موافق أو تطبيق ..

الآن شغل البرنامج ( الأوتوكاد ) ‘‘‘‘‘‘‘‘‘‘‘‘‘‘‘‘‘‘‘‘‘‘‘‘أنتظر حتى يتم تحميل البرنامج بصورة كاملة ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, الآن شغل الكراك 

.... توجد مشاركة سابقة ( في نفس الموضوع) تحتوي على طريقة تفعيل البرنامج (بالصور) ..

تقبل تحياتي...​


----------



## الاقرع بن حابس (1 فبراير 2008)

انا لسة ما كملتش تحميل البرنامج ولكن معزرة لتسرعي في السؤال رغم عدم اكتمال التحميل وذلك لمعرفتي باهمية البرنامج حيث اعمل في مجال المساحة واستخدم برنامج لاند دفلوبمنت ولكن هذا البرنامج هوطفرة لمستخدمي لاند دفلوبمنت حيث تمت اضافة العديد من الامكانيات 
ومعزرة اخرى لاني نسيت ان اشكرك على هذا المجهود الذي بذلته في تقديم هذا البرنامج دون مقابل وليجزيك الله خيرا ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك
ويجعل هذه الحادثة اخر احزانك :1: :75:


----------



## الاقرع بن حابس (8 فبراير 2008)

AutoCAD Civil 3D 2008
Training Agenda
Course Description:
This Hand on, Foundation level course covers the essential of AutoCAD Civil 3D Software, Including how to work with point data, create and analyze a surface, develop a site, an model roads, Corridor modeling , pipe network as well as importing an exporting data and creating the sheets
Suggested Course Duration : 5 days
Objective:
The primary objective of this course is to familize the participants with the concepts and application of essential feature of AutoCAD Civil 3D.
After Completing this course the participants should be able to:
􀂾 Create points, change point styles, and manage points in group
􀂾 Create, edit and analyze surface
􀂾 View surface in 3D
􀂾 Create parcels an parcel tables
􀂾 Create site, profile, an cross sections
􀂾 Create and edit alignments
􀂾 Create assemblies, corridors, pipe network and cross-sections, calculate corridor volume.
􀂾 Create grading solution for multiple objects.
Who should attend it?
This courseware is design to teach new users the essential elements of AutoCAD Civil 3D for creating, analyzing and managing civil engineering drawing and projects.
Prerequisites:
Before starting this course the participant should the working knowledge of AutoCAD
Medium of instruction: English


----------



## الاقرع بن حابس (8 فبراير 2008)

Course out line
Working with point data
• Creating point
• Editing an viewing point data
• Changing point style
• Managing points
• Using transparent command
• User define properties
Surface Modeling
• Creating surface from XML files and Google earth
• Editing surface triangles
• Analyzing surface
• Creating volume surface
• Viewing surface in 3D
• Adding masks, borders, contour labeling
Site Development
• Creating parcels
• Labeling parcels
• Creating parcels tables
Road design
• Creating alignment
• Editing alignment
• Creating and editing profile and layout profile
• Creating sections
Corridor modeling
• Creating corridor
• Creating sub-assembly
• Cross section
• Corridor volume calculation
Grading
• Creating grading criteria
• Creating grading object
Pipes
• Creating pipe network
• Viewing pipe network in profile an section views
Note: The suggested course duration is a guideline. Course topic an duration can be modify by the instructor based upon the knowledge an skill level of the course participant


----------



## أبو قاسم (8 فبراير 2008)

شكرا كتير على هالبرنامج الرائع , جزاك الله كل خير 
جارى التحميل


----------



## الاقرع بن حابس (14 فبراير 2008)

اخي العزيز انتهيت من تحميل البرنامج وقمت بفك الضغط عنه لكن اثناء الفك تظهر رسائل بان بعض الحزم معطوبة وبعد ذلك قمت بعملية التصتيب فكانت تظهر رسائل تفيد بان بعض الملفات مفقودة وكنت اضغط تجاهل حتى اكتمل التنصيب قمت بفتح البرنامج وتشغيل الكراك وبالفعل تم تفعيل البرنامج ولكنه لم يفتح وظهرت رسالة بان احد الملفات مفقودة فقمت بنسخه من الاوتوكاد 2007 ففتح البرنامج ولكن جميع اوامره لا تعمل وظهرت رسالة اخري تفيد بان هناك ملفات اخرى مازالت مفقودة فما العمل


----------



## طرقمدني (14 فبراير 2008)

جاري التحميل اخي المهندس


----------



## طرقمدني (14 فبراير 2008)

جاري التحميل اخي المهندس


----------



## الاقرع بن حابس (15 فبراير 2008)

رحت فين يا meee بقالك كتير ما رديتش علي (لعل المانع خير)


----------



## meee (15 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم

الأخ الأقرع بن حابس,
آســــف على تــأخري في الرد :32: , وشكرأ على تفاعلك مع الموضوع.
بالنسبة للملفات المعطوبة, أعتقد حدوث خطأ أثناء تحميل البرنامج, أي حدوث أنقطاع بطريقة أو بأخرى أثناء تحميل واحد أو أكثر من الروابط!!
أليك التالي , تأكد من أن جميع أحجام الملفات المضغوطة متساوية عدا الملف الأخير. قم بفك ضغط الملفات مرة أخرى وراقب موقع حدوث الخطأ في أي ملف من الملفات المضغوطة. حاول أعادة تحميل الملف المضغوط الذي يعطي رسالة خطأ. فك الضغط مرة أخرى وراقب موقع حدوث الخطأ مرة أخرى , ففي حال عدم حدوث أي خطأ , يجب أزالة التثبيت السابق وأعادة تثبيت البرنامج مرة أخرى:4: . أما في حال تكرار الخطأ لنفس الملفات المضغوطة. فقط أعطني أسم الملف أو رقمه وسأقوم برفعه مرة أخرى.

الأخ أبو قاسم,
لا شكر على واجب , وشكراً على المرورز

الأخ طرقمدني,
أهلا ً وسهلا ً أخي المهندس.

ــــــــــ تحياتي ـــــــــــ
​


----------



## طرقمدني (17 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك الرائع وجزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالله قالمة (18 فبراير 2008)

*Autodesk Survey*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أود أن أسأل الإخوة الكرام الذين قامو بتنزيل هذا البرنامج إن كان يحتوي على برنامج Autodesk Survey أو لا- لأني بحاجة ماسة إليه للعمل مع Autodesk Land Desktop 2008 . شكرا للجميع


----------



## محمد عارف بيومي (18 فبراير 2008)

اخي الكريم شكرا علي مجهودك
لكن بعد التحمل ظهرت رساله CRC Failed


----------



## محمد عارف بيومي (20 فبراير 2008)

شكرا ياباشا

لكن الكراك لا يعمل فيه مشكله


----------



## الاقرع بن حابس (22 فبراير 2008)

الاخ العزيز meeeانا لاقيت3 فيلات مساحتهم اقل من اخواتهم فاعدت تنزيلهم مرة اخرى وغيرت التسمية بتاعتهم من 1الى 45ثم قمت بفك الضغط عنهم في مجلد واحد ولكن ظهرت 92 رسالة خطأ بان الفيلات من 10الى 45 معطوبة علما بانى منزلهم من على الفيل فاكتوري لان الرابيد شار صعب التحميل منه ارجو الاهتمام بالموضوع لاني مبهور بهذا البرنامج


----------



## mohamad1985 (23 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا جارى التحميل
جزاكم الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## mohamad1985 (23 فبراير 2008)

شكرا علي الكتاب


----------



## mohamad1985 (23 فبراير 2008)

سبع الليل قال:


> Mastering AutoCAD Civil 3D 2008
> By Dana Probert E.I.T., James Wedding P.E.​
> * Publisher: Sybex
> * Number Of Pages: 806
> ...


شكرا جزيلا علي الكتاب:28: :28: :28:


----------



## meee (23 فبراير 2008)

عبدالله قالمة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> أود أن أسأل الإخوة الكرام الذين قامو بتنزيل هذا البرنامج إن كان يحتوي على برنامج Autodesk Survey أو لا- لأني بحاجة ماسة إليه للعمل مع Autodesk Land Desktop 2008 . شكرا للجميع



السلام عليكم ....

لسوء الحظ لا يوجد البرنامج أعلاه ضمن رزمة البرامج ... يمكنك الأطلاع على الصورة المرفقة .. 

ـــــــ تحياتي ــــــــ


----------



## meee (23 فبراير 2008)

محمد عارف بيومي قال:


> شكرا ياباشا
> 
> لكن الكراك لا يعمل فيه مشكله



السلام عليكم ...

صديقي العزيز الكراك يعمل 100% .. فقط راجع المشاركات السابقة و ستجد طريقة عمل الكراك..

ــــــــــ تحياتي ــــــــــ


----------



## meee (23 فبراير 2008)

الاقرع بن حابس قال:


> الاخ العزيز meeeانا لاقيت3 فيلات مساحتهم اقل من اخواتهم فاعدت تنزيلهم مرة اخرى وغيرت التسمية بتاعتهم من 1الى 45ثم قمت بفك الضغط عنهم في مجلد واحد ولكن ظهرت 92 رسالة خطأ بان الفيلات من 10الى 45 معطوبة علما بانى منزلهم من على الفيل فاكتوري لان الرابيد شار صعب التحميل منه ارجو الاهتمام بالموضوع لاني مبهور بهذا البرنامج



السلام عليكم ...

هل هذا يعني بأن عدد الأخطاء قد أزداد عن السابق؟؟... أذا كان الجواب نعم , أعتقد انه من الأفضل أعادة تسمية الملفات بأسمائها الموجودة على روابط التحميل..فبرامج فك الضغط قد تفقد سلسلة الترابط بين الملفات في حال تغيير أسمائها..

الملفات الموجودة على الرابيدشير تختلف عن الملفات الموجودة على الفايل فاكتوري..ومن الأفضل التحميل من موقع واحد..

آمل أن تنجح في تثبيت البرنامج قريبا ً..


ــــــــــ تحياتي ـــــــــ


----------



## meee (23 فبراير 2008)

محمد عارف بيومي قال:


> اخي الكريم شكرا علي مجهودك
> لكن بعد التحمل ظهرت رساله CRC Failed



السلام عليكم ...

هذا يعني أن الملف معطوب..يـــا حبذا لو تبلغني عن الملف المعطوب. حاول أن تستخدم repair command الموجود في برنامج فك الضغط .. أذا لم تنفع هذه الطريقة أعد تحميل الملف الذي يعطي هذه الرسالة ... لم تنفع هذه الطريقة .. أعطني أسم الملف وسأقوم برفعه مرة أخرى ..

ـــــــــــــ تحاياي ــــــــــ


----------



## meee (23 فبراير 2008)

mohamad1985 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا جارى التحميل
> جزاكم الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع



السلام عليكم ......

لا شكر على واجب

ــــ تحياتي ـــــ


----------



## MNS97 (28 فبراير 2008)

*مصر*

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله خيرا ولكن تم تحميل كل الملفات من فايل فاكتوري ماعدا الملف رقم 24 والملف رقم 40 يعطي رسالة تفيد أن السيرفر تحت الصيانه فهل ممكن رفعهم مرة ثانية حتى لا يضيع الوقت السابق في التحميل هباء وشكرا


----------



## meee (29 فبراير 2008)

MNS97 قال:


> السلام عليكم جزاكم الله خيرا ولكن تم تحميل كل الملفات من فايل فاكتوري ماعدا الملف رقم 24 والملف رقم 40 يعطي رسالة تفيد أن السيرفر تحت الصيانه فهل ممكن رفعهم مرة ثانية حتى لا يضيع الوقت السابق في التحميل هباء وشكرا



السلام عليكم .....

صديقي العزيز ... الملفات الموجودة على الفايل فاكتوري ... مع :4: الأسف ... لا توجد عندي نسخة من روابطها و أعتقد أنني قد نوهت بذلك عندما وضعت الروابط .. فهي منقولة من موقع أجنبي !! 

على العموم .. فالمشكلة ليست بالكبيرة .. فقط أنتظر يوم أو يومين حتى تتم أعادة السيرفر الى العمل!! 

في حال عمل السيرفر .. وأختفاء الرابط !! سأحاول أن أطلب من الأعضاء الذين أكملوا تحميل البرنامج من الفايل فاكتوري بأعادة رفع الملفات المفقودة مرة أخرى!!

أرجو أن يتم أصلاح السيرفر قريباً ,,,, فقد مضى الكثير ولم يبقى الى القليل‘‘‘‘

ـــــــــــ تقبل تحياتي ـــــــــــ


----------



## MNS97 (29 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على اهتمامك وسرعة الرد والمتابعة وأرجو أن ترفع الملفات الناقصة قريبا أو تدلنا على الموقع الأجنبي وشكرا مرة ثانية


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (1 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخى العزيز ولكن لم اجد فى فايل الكراك الا فايل Txtيشرح طريقة التفعيل ولم اجد الكيجن ارجو شرح كيفية الحصول على الكيجن


----------



## meee (1 مارس 2008)

احمدعبدالتواب قال:


> شكرا جزيلا اخى العزيز ولكن لم اجد فى فايل الكراك الا فايل Txtيشرح طريقة التفعيل ولم اجد الكيجن ارجو شرح كيفية الحصول على الكيجن



السلام عليكم ....

الكيجن!! موجود في المشاركات السابقة !! .. وموجود أيضاً على موقع الرابيدشير (الملف الأخير) ...

الملف المرفق يحتوي على الكيجن (مولد المفاتيح )..

لتشغيل مولد المفاتيح, أرجو مراجعة المشاركات السابقة ... فمولد المفاتيح يحتاج الى تعديل بسيط لكي يعمل..

ـــــــــــ تحياتي ــــــــــــ


----------



## meee (1 مارس 2008)

MNS97 قال:


> شكرا على اهتمامك وسرعة الرد والمتابعة وأرجو أن ترفع الملفات الناقصة قريبا أو تدلنا على الموقع الأجنبي وشكرا مرة ثانية



السلام عليكم ..

صديقي العزيز.. الملفات المرفوعة على الفايل فاكتوري ... لاتوجد عندي ... الموجود عندي الملفات المرفوعة على الرابيدشير فقط!! ...

صدقني ... أنــا لا أبخل عليك برفع 100Mb .. يوم أمس فقط قد رفعت تقريبا ً 500MB من فلم I AM LEGEND ...أقصد أن عملية رفع الملفات لا تأخذ مني وقت طويل ... ولو كانت عندي الملفات أعلاه لرفعتها من أول طلب ...

آسف مرة أخرى, فقد نقلت روابط الفايل فاكتوري للأفادة فقط , لــكن حتى الآن السيرفر مازال تحت الصيانة, أي أعتقد بعد أنتهاء فترة الصيانة ستستطيع تحميل الملفات المفقودة!!

الموقع الأجنبي الذي سألتني عليه يحتوي على روابط الفايل فاكتوري, أي نفس الروابط الموجودة هنا والمشكلة هنا نفس المشكلة هناك!!

أعتذر أيضا ً عن عدم أعطاء أسم الموقع الأجنبي لأنه منتدى, فهذا "مخالف لقوانيين الملقتى" , لكن أليك الطريقة أدناه لأيجاد هذا المنتدى بنفسك.

أفتح محرك البحث Google

أبحث عن التالي .... "http://www.filefactory.com/file/91a455" ..... لا تنسى علامات الأقتباس (") .... ستظهر نتيجتان من هذا البحث ... أختر الثانية..

ـــــــــــ تحياتي ــــــــــــــ


----------



## MNS97 (2 مارس 2008)

*نداء عاجل*

أطلب من الأعضاء الذين أكملوا تحميل البرنامج من الفايل فاكتوري بأعادة رفع الملف رقم 24 ، 40 حيث أن السيرفر لا يعمل ولم يبقى لي غيرهم وشكرا


----------



## MNS97 (2 مارس 2008)

*استفسار*

هل من الممكن كتابة اسم الموقع الأجنبي الموجود به الملفات


----------



## engmohamad (3 مارس 2008)

*نداء عاجل جدا*



MNS97 قال:


> أطلب من الأعضاء الذين أكملوا تحميل البرنامج من الفايل فاكتوري بأعادة رفع الملف رقم 24 ، 40 حيث أن السيرفر لا يعمل ولم يبقى لي غيرهم وشكرا


 
نحن قمنا بتنزيل جميع الملفات من FILEFACTORY ,ولم يبقى الإ الملفين 24 ,40


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (3 مارس 2008)

اخى mee العزيز ملف الكراك موجود بالفعل وشغال 100% ولكن المشكلة ان بة فيرس يعنى عشان تستخدمة لازم تغلق الانت فيرس وانا عملت كدة وفعلا تم تفعيل البرنامج ولكن عند فتحة تظهر رسالة تحذيرية ويتم غلق البرنامج فأذا امكن ان ترفع لنا الكراك مرة اخرى وتتاكد بعدم وجود الفيرس
ملحوظة
انا نزلت الكراك من اكثر من موقع ولكن للاسف يوجد بة فيرس فى كل المواقع
ارجو الرد للاهمية مع خالص الشكر والتحية


----------



## meee (3 مارس 2008)

احمدعبدالتواب قال:


> اخى mee العزيز ملف الكراك موجود بالفعل وشغال 100% ولكن المشكلة ان بة فيرس يعنى عشان تستخدمة لازم تغلق الانت فيرس وانا عملت كدة وفعلا تم تفعيل البرنامج ولكن عند فتحة تظهر رسالة تحذيرية ويتم غلق البرنامج فأذا امكن ان ترفع لنا الكراك مرة اخرى وتتاكد بعدم وجود الفيرس
> ملحوظة
> انا نزلت الكراك من اكثر من موقع ولكن للاسف يوجد بة فيرس فى كل المواقع
> ارجو الرد للاهمية مع خالص الشكر والتحية



السلام عليكم ...

قبل أسبوع تقريبا ً .. قمت بتثبيت البرنامج على حاسبة لصديق .. وتم التفعيل بنفس الكراك!!

بتاريخ 2008-03-4 ... قمت بتثبيت مرة ثانية البرنامج على كومبيوتري الشخصي (عطل فني  ).. أستخدمت نفس الكراك الموجود على الرابيدشير .. وتم تفعيل البرنامج بنجاح !!

برنامج الأنتي فايروس الموجود عندي .. كاسبر سكاي انترنت سكيوريتي .. لم أقم بأغلاق الأنتي فايروس عند تشغيل الكراك, لكن ظهرت رسالة تحذيرية تشير الى أن مولد المفاتيح يحقن معلومات بأحدى البرامج (الأوتوكاد).. هذا أمر طبيعي جدا ّ .. فمولد المفاتيح لا يعمل الا بعد تشغيل البرنامج.. حيث يحتاج مولد المفاتيح الى متابعة ملفات التسجيل للبرنامج لتوليد قيم لوغارثمية!!

لا أعلم ما هو نوع الأنتي فايروس لديك ,, وما هي الرسالة التحذيرية ،، وما هو أسم الفايروس؟؟

أذا كان الأنتي فايروس هو نورتن,, أعتقد أنه يحذر من.. Hack Tools .. وهذا أمر طبيعي لمولد المفاتيح أن يلقب Hack Tools لأنه أداة لكسر البرامج وأعطاء تراخيص!!

أما بالنسبة للرسالة التحذيرية التي تظهر بعد تشغيل البرنامج,, هل تعطي تحذير من أن ملف تشغيل البرنامج (EXE) قد تم تغييره؟؟
أذا نعم, فقط وافق على التغيير فهذا أمر طبيعي ,, فعند غلق الأنتي فايروس وأعادة تشغيله يقوم بفحص آخر الملفات التي تم تشغيلها أو أجراء أي تعديل عليها وطبعا ً سيجد أن ملف تشغيل الأوتوكاد قد تم تعديله!! فبرنامج الأنتي فايروس لا يعلم بأنك أغلقته لتعديل برنامج  .. فقط أعلمه بأن هذا التغيير مسموح.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
لي طلب صغير عندك أخ أحمد .. أذا قمت بتحميل الملفات من الفايل فاكتوري .. ممكن أعادة رفع الملفات المفقود 24 ، 40 مرة أخرى Please
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ـــــــــــــ تحياتي ــــــــــــــــ


----------



## engmohamad (5 مارس 2008)

هل من مجيب ملف 24,40 من الفايل فاكتورى الموقع معطل حتى الىن


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (5 مارس 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء جميع الملفات موجودة لان عددالملفات الفعلية 43 +ملف الكراك وأنتم عندكم 46 ملف على الفايل فكتورى لوكان منهم 2 معطوبين فأن الباقى يكون 43+ملف الكراك ولكن عند فك الضغط تكون بعض الملفات معطوبة حاولوا تنزيلها مرة اخرى وبالنسبة للاخ العزيز meee اشكرك جدا على اهتمامك وسرعة ردك وجعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك انا بستخدم انت فيرس اسمانتك على عدد 2 كمبيوتر وقد قمت بتنزيل الكراك على كل كمبيوتر اكثر من10 مرات وفى كل مرة النت فيرس يمسك هذا الفيرسInfostealer.Gampass ويقوم بعمل مسح لملف الكيجن ويبقى ملف txt ,ولم اتمكن من الحصول على ملف الكيجن الا بعد ايقاف تفعيل الانت فيرس وبعد ردك على استخدمت الاب توب وهو علية انت فيرس كاسبر وبالفعل لم تحدث اى مشكلة وتم تنزيل الكيجن ولم تحدث اى مشكلة وجارى تحميل البرنامج على الاب توب وسوف اوافيك بالرد بعد النتهاء


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (5 مارس 2008)

الاخ العزيز meee تم تحميل البرنامج على الاب توب وتم تفعيلة وشتغل الان زى الفل ولكن السؤال الان هل هذاالفيرسInfostealer.Gampass الذى يظهر مع الاسمانتك فيرس ام لا يعنى ممكن اغلق الانت فيرس وانزل البرنامج ولا ممكن يعملى مشاكل مع العلم انى فى المرة الاولى كنت نسيت اغير بيئة الكيجن الى2000 وكانت هذه هى المشكلة والرسالة التحذيرية كانت تطلب تنزيل فايل اب ديت للوندوز xp ودة طبعا عشان مكنتش مغير بيئة الكيجن وكمان عايز استفسر عن ايكونة نزلت مع البرنامج وتكنى لم اتم تنزيلها لانها اخذت وقت طويل جده وهى autodesk vault explorer2008 فهل هذة مهمة ام لا وان كانت مهمة كيف يتم تنزيلها حيث انة عند تنزيلها تاخذ وقت طويل جدا وتظهر رسالة انة يتم عمل اتشك للسستم مع خالص الشكر والتحية


----------



## MNS97 (17 مارس 2008)

الكراك لا يعمل ولا توجد مشاركات سابقة تشرح التعديل المطلوب أرجو كتابة الطريق وشكرا


----------



## MNS97 (17 مارس 2008)

*نداء عاجل*

مولد الـأرقام لا يعمل هل يوجد حل وشكرا


----------



## meee (18 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 

آسف على تأخري في الردود :32: ... الوقت يمضي بسرعة الضوء !!

الأخ أحمد عبد التواب

أخبار جيدة جدا ً .... أذا أستمر عندك القلق من الكراك ... تستطيع أيضا ً أستخدام مولد المفاتيح على اللاب توب لتوليد مفاتيح للحاسبات الأخرى ... 

الأخ العزيز MNS97 

المشاركة أدناه فيها شرح و بعض الصور التوضيحية لعمل الكراك .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t68868-2.html

وهذه أخرى.........

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t68868-5.html

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

وأيـــضا ً... ياحبذا لو تعطيني فكرة عن سبب عدم عمل الكراك!! فقبل يومين فقط قمت بثبيت وتفعيل البرنامج لأحد الأصدقاء بأستخدام نفس الكراك!! 

لا تنسى تغيير توافقية البرنامج لبيئة وندوز 2000 ... الكراك يعمل بعد تثبيت وتشغيل البرنامج فقط ... الكراك لا يعمل في بيئة وندوز XP , Vista الكراك لا يعمل لوحده بدون تشغيل البرنامج.. أذا واجهتك مشكلة مع الأنتي فايروس .. قم بأغلاق الأنتي فايروس وأقطع الأتصال بالأنترنت وفعل البرنامج ...


بصراحة, لا أستطيع تحديد أين المشكلة بالضبط من "مولد الأرقام لايعمل هل يوجد حل وشكراً" !! ...... صديقي العزيز أرجو أبلاغي في حال نجاح أو عدم نجاح التفعيل بعد مشاهدة الشرح والصور...

ــــــــــــــــــــ تقبل تحياتي ــــــــــــــــ

​


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (18 مارس 2008)

meee قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> 
> 
> آسف على تأخري في الردود :32: ... الوقت يمضي بسرعة الضوء !!​
> ...


الاخ العزيز meeeحمدلله على السلامة لكن للاسف مفهمتش معنى رسالتك


----------



## MNS97 (18 مارس 2008)

*نداء عاجل*

أرجو ذكر التعديل الذي يتم إجراؤه على مولد المفاتيح لكي يعمل وأجرك على الله وشكرا


----------



## MNS97 (18 مارس 2008)

*شكر وتقدير*

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على اهتمامك وصبرك علينا وقد تم تشغيل مولد المفاتيح ولله الحمد وشكرا جزيلا مرة ثانية


----------



## tarekx (18 مارس 2008)

شكرا يا مان علي المحهود المتميز


----------



## meee (19 مارس 2008)

احمدعبدالتواب قال:


> الاخ العزيز meeeحمدلله على السلامة لكن للاسف مفهمتش معنى رسالتك



السلام عليكم

الله يسلمك ... هل هذا يعني بأنك لم تقم بتفعيل البرنامج حتى الآن!!! 
اليك التالي ... قم بتشغيل برنامج الأوتوكاد الموجود في الحاسبة التي تحوي على "الاسمانتك " .. قم بأخذ الــــ Request Code >>ثم قم بتشغيل الكراك على الحاسبة التي تحتوي على "كاسبر سكاي" .. ضع الـــ Request Code في مولد المفاتيح ....ولد مفتاح الترخيص ... أنقل مفتاح الى الحاسبة التي تحتوي على "الاسمانتك " ... فعل البرنامج ... أمل أن تكون قد وصلت الفكرة !!​
ـــــــــــ تحاياي ـــــــــــ


----------



## meee (19 مارس 2008)

MNS97 قال:


> جزاك الله خير الجزاء على اهتمامك وصبرك علينا وقد تم تشغيل مولد المفاتيح ولله الحمد وشكرا جزيلا مرة ثانية



السلام عليكم 

تذكر يا صديقي العزيز أن معظم كراكات تفعيل البرامج تحتاج الى قليل من الصبر لتشغيلها ... وبعضــها يحتاج الى بعض التعديلات للتشغيل ... وأيضـــا ً لا تنسى خاصية تغيير التوافقية , فهي مفيدة جدا ً لتشغيل برامج لا تعمل في بيئات وندوز XP & Vista ..

المهم أنك قمت بتشغيله  .

ــــــــــ تحياتي ــــــــــــ​


----------



## meee (19 مارس 2008)

tarekx قال:


> شكرا يا مان علي المحهود المتميز



السلام عليكم 

لآ شكر على واجب tarekx

ـــــــ تحياتي ـــــــــ


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (22 مارس 2008)

meee قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> 
> الله يسلمك ... هل هذا يعني بأنك لم تقم بتفعيل البرنامج حتى الآن!!!
> اليك التالي ... قم بتشغيل برنامج الأوتوكاد الموجود في الحاسبة التي تحوي على "الاسمانتك " .. قم بأخذ الــــ Request Code >>ثم قم بتشغيل الكراك على الحاسبة التي تحتوي على "كاسبر سكاي" .. ضع الـــ Request Code في مولد المفاتيح ....ولد مفتاح الترخيص ... أنقل مفتاح الى الحاسبة التي تحتوي على "الاسمانتك " ... فعل البرنامج ... أمل أن تكون قد وصلت الفكرة !!​
> ـــــــــــ تحاياي ـــــــــــ


الا خ العزيز meee شكرا جزيلا على اهتمامك واحب ان اخبرك انة تم تفعيل البرنامج من بدرى كما ذكرت لك سابقا ولكن اقصد من عبارة (مفهمتش حاجة) بخصوص اسم الفيرس الذى يظهر مع الاسمانتك هل هذا فيرس ام ماذا وفى كل الاحوال لك خلص الشكر والتحية لما تقوم بة من مجهود وهتمامك بجميع الاصدقاء وسرعة الرد عليهم


----------



## غسان المشهداني (4 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم حياك الله اخوية استاذ meee و الف رحمة على والديك و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالجليل الفسي (26 مايو 2008)

في أحد منكم يعرف كرارك Land Desk Top


----------



## عبدالجليل الفسي (26 مايو 2008)

في أحد منكم يعرف كرارك 2008land Desk Topو مشكورين


----------



## فارسشريف (19 يونيو 2008)

فين البرنامج اصلا يا شباب ان مش لاقى حاجة احملها


----------



## mohammed Hamdey (19 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جبل السلام (20 يونيو 2008)

الاخ المحترم
بالنسبة لروابط رابيد شير فان رابط الملف رقم6 يؤشر الىerror فهل يمكن معالجته؟مع التقدير والاحترام


----------



## smouking (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيراً على المجهود الرائع 
هل من الممكن شرح بالعربي لهذا البرنامج الرائع*​


----------



## smouking (20 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم,أن عندي البرنامج وأريد شرحاً له (3d civil)و جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## مهندس جيوتكنيك (26 أكتوبر 2008)

keygen on this link dosn't work
http://rapidshare.com/files/57771098/GRCC3D08.rar
Please provide alternative
Thanks


----------



## meee (27 أكتوبر 2008)

مهندس جيوتكنيك قال:


> keygen on this link dosn't work
> http://rapidshare.com/files/57771098/GRCC3D08.rar
> Please provide alternative
> Thanks



Al salamu al aikum

Confirm to your reply received and respond as noted herein. 

The crack does work, but needs some preparation before firing it up.

Please check the other replies as there should be an answer to your question.

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t68868-2.html

You may find more if you check the replies out.

KinD RegardS


----------



## امير عوض (21 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور واذا عندك مادة تعليمية وبتقدر ترفعها بنكون ممنونين الك


----------



## garary (30 يناير 2009)

مشكور واذا عندك مادة تعليمية وبتقدر ترفعها بنكون ممنونين الك


----------



## weaka2000 (16 يونيو 2009)

thanks a lot ....thanks a lot.....thanks a lot.....thanks a lot


----------



## ENG_3SAM (20 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اولا شكرا على المجهود الطيب واود ان اسأل اذا كانت النسخة قابلة للعمل على نسخة فيستا 64 بت
 ومشكووور جدا على الروابط​


----------



## az1615 (9 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر للجميع وجاري التحميل


----------



## خالد زوبى (18 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني نشكركم على تعاونكم وايفادتنا بهذا البرنامج القيم انا لدي مشكلة حملت البرنامج كاملا وفكيت الضغط الان اود معرفة كيف نبداء في تنصيب البرنامج على الجهاز علما بان الوندز xp الرجاء المساعدة لم اجد ملف setup لكي ابداء منه التحميل وضحوا لي اخواني الاعزاء ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## abdelelaah (20 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا ا ا ا ا ا ا ا ا ا ا ا ا ا ا


----------



## أم إسحاق (20 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
الروابط اغلبها error


----------



## abdelelaah (20 سبتمبر 2010)

بس الفرق بينه وبين الاوتوكاد العادي ايه ؟


----------



## خالد زوبى (30 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله في الشباب والله استفدنا منكم الله يبارك لكم في حياتكم انتم ابطال وباخص الاخ فوزي العنسي والاخ meee لكم مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان انا مش عارف كيف اشكركم الله يجعل مجهوداتكم في ميزان حسناتكم
استمروا على هذا النحو انتم جدا فعالين وذات قيمة عاليه نشكر جميع من ساهمة في الافادة
البرنامج نزل واتحمل والكرك يعمل حسب الخطوات اللي قلت عليها بالضبط اخي meee


----------



## خالد زوبى (30 سبتمبر 2010)

انتم رجال ابطال


----------



## خالد زوبى (30 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي الفرق بين civil 3d-والاتوكاد الفرق كبير هو ان civil 3d برنامج تصميم الطرق ويحتوي داخله الاتوكاد العادي اما الاتوكاد هو برنامج للرسم فقط وليس تصميم
الفرق كبيرجدا


----------



## حسام يونس (22 ديسمبر 2011)

ارجوا المساعده في تشغيل كراك اتوكاد 2008 بالرغم انه تم تعديل التوافقية للكراك لتعمل مع بيئة ويندوز 2000
ومحاولات عديده للاسف بائت بالفشل


----------



## taher88 (5 مايو 2014)

برنامج جاااااااااااااامد جدا تسلم ايدك يا بطل


----------



## taher88 (5 مايو 2014)

جاري التحميل يازعيم تسلم ايدك


----------

